# Need advice on possibly relocating to Mexico



## Considering Mexico (Jun 16, 2012)

My husband & I are considering relocating to Mexico with our daughter. We'd like to know if anyone can recommend where would be the best place to live considering these factors: safety, job availibility for Native English speakers & not too expensive, on a total income of $1200 USD.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Considering Mexico said:


> My husband & I are considering relocating to Mexico with our daughter. We'd like to know if anyone can recommend where would be the best place to live considering these factors: safety, job availibility for Native English speakers & not too expensive, on a total income of $1200 USD.


Before anyone can answer your requests they will need more info. 
What type work do you and your husband do?
How old is your daughter?
Have you done any checking on Visas?
Will you have a car or not?

I think answers to those questions will help people give you the advise that you're requesting.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Considering Mexico said:


> My husband & I are considering relocating to Mexico with our daughter. We'd like to know if anyone can recommend where would be the best place to live considering these factors: safety, job availibility for Native English speakers & not too expensive, on a total income of $1200 USD.


My first question would be: Why are you considering moving to Mexico? Your post is so open-ended that it is hard to even begin to respond. None of the factors you mentioned (safety, jobs, cost) are very useful for deciding where to go in Mexico. It is safe practically everywhere. Job availability can vary greatly with area, but in no place is it very easy to find work. And the cost, well that can vary a lot between a rural area to Mexico City with everything in between.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> My first question would be: Why are you considering moving to Mexico? Your post is so open-ended that it is hard to even begin to respond. None of the factors you mentioned (safety, jobs, cost) are very useful for deciding where to go in Mexico. It is safe practically everywhere. Job availability can vary greatly with area, but in no place is it very easy to find work. And the cost, well that can vary a lot between a rural area to Mexico City with everything in between.


One of my major concerns is getting a visa, that's why I asked that question. It's my understanding that a three person family can't get a visa with only $1200 USD income. They can use a tourist permit (180 day) but that's all.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

A question for the original poster: Are you aware that you must have visas for each family member and that express permission from INM (Immigration) is required in order to work? Wages are a small fraction of what you would earn in the USA.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

In addition to what has been previously posted, if your daughter is of school age, you will need to research schools.

I am not sure if those of us who are expats here with children, are allowed to send our children to public schools. I have only heard, no. At any rate, the expats that I know, including myself, all have their children enrolled in a private billigual school, or homeschool that is ATS.

The private schools can be somewhat expensive if you are on a tight budget. Once you pay the inscription, for the uniforms, books and supplies you will have spent somewhere between $700.00 and $900.00 dollars. In addition, there are the monthly fees which are at least a couple of hundred dollars.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I think 1st question is whether when you move here do you have sufficient income to live on or is work an upfront requirement. As stated earlier, $1200/mo is not enough to qualify for visas for a family of three so you would basically be limited to tourist permits, FMMs, with 180 day limits. I suspect that people posting here could layout how you could live on $1200/month but unless you live very frugally and home school, I wouldn't try it.
That gets to work requirement. BTW, we are all sort of assuming that one of you is not a Mexican citizen.
By far the easiest way to work in Mexico is to be sponsored by a business in Mexico. We have no idea of your skill set, but a multinational that has need of your skills would give you the opportunity to negotiate a package based on your interest to move to Mexico that could well be lower than a family coming here on an international assignment. This lower potential cost would help your case. But again, one of you needs to have a skill set that a company would have some difficulty finding here.


----------



## Considering Mexico (Jun 16, 2012)

pappabee said:


> Before anyone can answer your requests they will need more info.
> What type work do you and your husband do?
> How old is your daughter?
> Have you done any checking on Visas?
> ...


I am a massage therapist, but could also consider teaching English as well. My husband works in shipping & receiving, also has a part-time barber business. Our daughter is 3 years old. I've just begun looking into visas. We won't have a car to start off.


----------



## sag42 (Mar 22, 2012)

Belizegirl said:


> In addition to what has been previously posted, if your daughter is of school age, you will need to research schools.
> 
> I am not sure if those of us who are expats here with children, are allowed to send our children to public schools. I have only heard, no. At any rate, the expats that I know, including myself, all have their children enrolled in a private billigual school, or homeschool that is ATS.
> 
> The private schools can be somewhat expensive if you are on a tight budget. Once you pay the inscription, for the uniforms, books and supplies you will have spent somewhere between $700.00 and $900.00 dollars. In addition, there are the monthly fees which are at least a couple of hundred dollars.


Children of legal foreign residents with a CURP number can attend public schools. Although most private schools are academically better, there are some excellent public schools as well. Depending on where in Mexico one decides to live.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

That is good info. I doubt that those skills would motivate a multinational to go to bat for you so expect that your best opportunity is to come in under FMM to check out one or more places for cost of living versus your expectation. You say that both of you are native English speakers but don't give level of Spanish competency.
My guess that if you do make something work that it will be in starting a business that maybe combines massage therapy with a barber(beauty?) shop and maybe some English on the side. BTW, both massages and haircuts cost well below US costs. A good hour massage is $300-350p depending on use of say hot rocks while my last haircut tin San Miguel was $70p. I could have gotten in Pozos for about $15p with tip. At 13-14 pesos/dollar, you can see that not much.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I noticed that the OP is now living in Peru. I wonder how she and her husband have been supporting themselves there.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I really doubt that you could hope to get permission to work in those fields, as Mexico really protects its citizens from foreign competition. There are massage places and barber shops everywhere. If the Government did, somehow, allow you to work, the competition might make life really unpleasant for you. If you aren't fluent in Spanish and up on Mexican culture, you might find yourselves in a rather helpless situation. 
Frankly, I would suggest that you stay where you are, look for work, any work, which would certainly pay a lot more than you could hope to make in Mexico. You'll have the added advantage of being able to advance your education and experiential qualifications, allowing you to reconsider a move to Mexico in the future.
Good luck.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Not sure what they would learn in Peru that would assist move in the future. Mexico is much more interested in people that create jobs versus take jobs. It might be possible to start a business but as you said, revenue low and hassle high. Also seems as if Mexico is significantly cracking down on businesses. Business owner here just renewed visa with all the associated paperwork for running a business. He was told that next year he would have to include a list of all employees with their status.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I forgot the fact that they are in Peru. From that perspective, Mexico may look better, but it might not really be any better.
I'll assume that they are both US citizens and suggest that they return to the USA, for the reasons stated above. If that isn't the case, they may have limited options that we don't know about.
Maybe they'll give us more details.


----------



## Considering Mexico (Jun 16, 2012)

conklinwh said:


> That is good info. I doubt that those skills would motivate a multinational to go to bat for you so expect that your best opportunity is to come in under FMM to check out one or more places for cost of living versus your expectation. You say that both of you are native English speakers but don't give level of Spanish competency.
> My guess that if you do make something work that it will be in starting a business that maybe combines massage therapy with a barber(beauty?) shop and maybe some English on the side. BTW, both massages and haircuts cost well below US costs. A good hour massage is $300-350p depending on use of say hot rocks while my last haircut tin San Miguel was $70p. I could have gotten in Pozos for about $15p with tip. At 13-14 pesos/dollar, you can see that not much.


My husband is Peruvian so his Spanish is highly fluent. I am Cuban, but am somewhat of a gringa of the family so my Spanish is not nearly as fluent, but I can carry along an beginner- to more intermediate level conversation. We have some source of income that will be following us there which is why I mentioned $1200 a month. That would not be including whatever type of income we will be receiving from any type of work we will be doing once we're established. We were hoping to find a reasonably affordable place to start so we could save some money until we begin working.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Considering Mexico said:


> My husband is Peruvian so his Spanish is highly fluent. I am Cuban, but am somewhat of a gringa of the family so my Spanish is not nearly as fluent, but I can carry along an beginner- to more intermediate level conversation. We have some source of income that will be following us there which is why I mentioned $1200 a month. That would not be including whatever type of income we will be receiving from any type of work we will be doing once we're established. We were hoping to find a reasonably affordable place to start so we could save some money until we begin working.


Thanks for providing more details about your situation. That will help posters here give you more useful advice. Why have you thought about moving from Peru to Mexico, where it will be harder for your husband to find legal work? What part of Mexico were you thinking of moving to? Just speaking off the top of my head, I think that you will find it difficult to live off your $1200 monthly income without any other income source, and I seriously doubt you'd be able to save any of it. Also, keep in mind that since you would be here for a while on tourist visas, you'll have to travel to the border every six months to get new ones, which will be an added expense.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

There was a woman that posted about a full family immersion outside Taxco for very little money so you can probably live on $1200USD but I'm pretty sure that isn't enough for a family of three to get visas. If you really think that you want to check out Mexico, I would do it on 180 day tourist permit, FMM, and try a place or two to see if might work for you at that income level. You'll then be in a better position to evaluate options. BTW, I'm not sure FMM works for all countries as it was set up for those countries that mutually waived need for tourist visa. Depending on nationalities, you may need more.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> There was a woman that posted about a full family immersion outside Taxco for very little money so you can probably live on $1200USD but I'm pretty sure that isn't enough for a family of three to get visas. If you really think that you want to check out Mexico, I would do it on 180 day tourist permit, FMM, and try a place or two to see if might work for you at that income level. You'll then be in a better position to evaluate options. BTW, I'm not sure FMM works for all countries as it was set up for those countries that mutually waived need for tourist visa. Depending on nationalities, you may need more.


I believe that $1200 is barely enough for one person to get an FM3 _rentista_, but with that kind of residence visa neither the OP or her husband could work legally in Mexico. Conklinwh has made a good point about how the FMM might or might not work for someone from Peru. I'm assuming that the OP is a US citizen.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Sometimes we are asked to do the impossible. Sometimes we ask others to do the same. In this case, from the information that you have supplied, I feel you are trying to do the impossible.

You can not move to Mexico and assume that you will be able to earn significant money right away. You can not legally work on a FMM so that removes a lot of possibilities. You and your family can not get any visa with an income of only $1200 per month and money you earn illegally in Mexico will not count. 

Your skill set is not something that is needed here. So therefore no one will go out on a limb and put you to work. 

I'm sorry but you need to do something to increase either your skill values or to bring with you more money. Do you have family here? That might help, at least give you a base to start with. 

The Marine slogan "The difficult we do right away but the impossible takes a little time" I'm afraid your little time is going to be a lot longer than you had hoped.

Good luck.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As a Cuban and a Peruvian with an assumed Peruvian child, I would suggest that you make your situation known to the nearest Mexican Embassy or Consulate. Then, follow their advice.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Dont forget citizens of Cuba and Equator need to have a tourist visa issued by a Mexican Consulate in Peru to even enter Mexico, suerte y paz


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Dont forget citizens of Cuba and Equator need to have a tourist visa issued by a Mexican Consulate in Peru to even enter Mexico, suerte y paz


The OP's husband is Peruvian, and I wonder if she is a Cuban citizen since she writes that her English is much better than her Spanish.


----------



## Considering Mexico (Jun 16, 2012)

I am an American citizen. We were hoping to try for a FMM3 visa to try things out over there for a year to start. The US is not an option for us right now, but Peru hasn't shown us much promise. We wanted to try somewhere else where the dollar goes a bit further. We were thinking of starting out in Guadalajara because I've read it's a good place to work & live. It is also not very far from Puerta Vallarta so I even thought I may be able to work doing massage at a resort. You have all provided a great deal of information that has given my husband & I alot to consider. We have an appointment with the Mexican embassy next week.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I live near PV and believe me there are many of massage parlors and independents roaming around 
table in hand looking for work.........


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Locally, we can get a good massage for $50 pesos; that's about $3.85 USD. You would still face the problem of getting permission to work from INM, which protects Mexicans, who are desperately looking for similar opportunities & they're fluent and don't need permits to work.
If you are 'surviving' where you are; please do a lot more 'homework' and/or saving before making a move. Guadalajara is a five hour drive from Puerto Vallarta and the toll road is expensive. The tourist business is hurting and only seasonal, so wouldn't provide you with a stable income.


----------



## Considering Mexico (Jun 16, 2012)

One more question for you guys...how much does having a relative living in Mexico help to attain a visa? I have a great uncle who lives in Mexico City.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Considering Mexico said:


> One more question for you guys...how much does having a relative living in Mexico help to attain a visa? I have a great uncle who lives in Mexico City.


It wouldn't help you at all. If you apply for an FM3 _rentista_, you have to prove you'll be receiving a monthly income of around $1200 US for each adult, not sure about a dependent child. If you want an FM3 _lucrativa_, one that will allow you to work legally, you'll need to have a job before you apply.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Considering Mexico said:


> One more question for you guys...how much does having a relative living in Mexico help to attain a visa? I have a great uncle who lives in Mexico City.


Unfortunately, no help whatsoever. As mentioned above, you will be entirely on your own and have to prove, with three months of bank statements, a rental lease or deed, etc. that you are self-sufficient, etc. You have to renew every year and re-apply with fresh proofs every five years.
I really hate to sound discouraging, but it isn't easy to change countries these days, especially without some really attractive high-tech skills that would cause international companies to vie for your services. The only other group that finds it relatively easy are those of us who are retired with pensions and social security income.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Locally, we can get a good massage for $50 pesos; that's about $3.85 USD. You would still face the problem of getting permission to work from INM, which protects Mexicans, who are desperately looking for similar opportunities & they're fluent and don't need permits to work.
> If you are 'surviving' where you are; please do a lot more 'homework' and/or saving before making a move. Guadalajara is a five hour drive from Puerto Vallarta and the toll road is expensive. The tourist business is hurting and only seasonal, so wouldn't provide you with a stable income.


Oh I hope I can find a good massage for a low price! I know it will be in the nearby town if at all, but as soon as we are mobile I'm gonna look cause I'm pretty sore right now! ...and btw- it's true- the toll roads are not cheap!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

50p massage, wow! We live in a very small town and base going rate is 300p/hour.


----------



## sag42 (Mar 22, 2012)

conklinwh said:


> 50p massage, wow! We live in a very small town and base going rate is 300p/hour.


You're over-paying.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Highway 70 is the free road to Vallarta .... and there are ways around having a monthly income as long as you have multiple accounts. Teaching English is all that makes sense to me


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> Highway 70 is the free road to Vallarta .... and there are ways around having a monthly income as long as you have multiple accounts. Teaching English is all that makes sense to me


 It would be very hard to support a family of three on the typical low-paying jobs available at most English schools in Mexico. The well-paying jobs at private prepas are usually open only to those with relevant degrees and teaching experience.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Folks,

I think we're all barking up a tree with no chance of success. OP's best bet is to contact the Mexican Counsel and have them list their options.

The first problem is lack of income to qualify for a visa. They can come here on a tourist permit but since they can't work with it their options are very small.

The second problem is supporting a family of three on $1200US a month. It can be done but it'll take a lot of work. My question regarding having family here was to see if someone could help them find a place to live when they got here. 

I'm sorry but a young family with those skill sets and that little income is just the type of family that the Mexican Immigration laws were designed to keep from entering the country. 

IMHO the advise that was given to stay where they are and develop stronger work skills and try to get more income is their only choice. 

After spending so much effort posting what a wonderful place Mexico is for Expats and how it's much better than the states here I am telling someone that they really can't move here. What a bummer.:sad:


----------



## Mikee17 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Relocating To Mexico*



Considering Mexico said:


> My husband & I are considering relocating to Mexico with our daughter. We'd like to know if anyone can recommend where would be the best place to live considering these factors: safety, job availibility for Native English speakers & not too expensive, on a total income of $1200 USD.


Hi,

Others have brought up some great points about you need to supply some more info, but I'll still put my 2 pesos in. 

I have many friends who have moved down here to do volunteer work. Many of them support themselves by giving English lessons using Skype. They typically work for a company where they make $8.00 USD per hour doing this. The hours can be weird since many of their clients are in Asia, but they make it work.

I support a family of 5 in the Ajijic area doing computer programming work for my US based company. The local wages are VERY low, and the work environment can be difficult.

Also, housing can range from $100 a month to $2500 a month. If you're willing to live in a very poor area with a dirt floor, curtains over the windows instead of glass, and limited running water, then you can live quite cheap, but would you want to?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Mikee17 said:


> I have many friends who have moved down here to do volunteer work. Many of them support themselves by giving English lessons using Skype. They typically work for a company where they make $8.00 USD per hour doing this. The hours can be weird since many of their clients are in Asia, but they make it work.


I am an experienced English teacher and would like to add my two pesos worth to Mikee's comments. Giving English classes in person is not something you can do well without any training, and doing it via Skype is something an untrained, inexperienced person would have trouble doing effectively. So unless you have had experience teaching English as a Second or Foreign at home or in another country, I wouldn't recommend trying to do it in Mexico in an online setting, at least not at the start.


----------

